# Athlon II X4 640 vs. Core i3 530 CPU Review



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

I thought the article below was a great review of two excellent choices for Budget Computer's. very good read if you are considering buying a system with one of these CPU's or into building your own. Can anyone share there own experience one or both of these CPU's?

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Athlon-II-X4-640-vs-Core-i3-530-CPU-Review/1041/1


----------

